
Good UI Begets Great UI - allenc
http://allenc.com/2011/12/good-ui-begets-great-ui/
======
lucian1900
The website breaks the back button, flashes a few times before rendering and
doesn't always actually render (blank screen every few refreshes).

It's yet to be shown that Flipboard and Path are actually a good idea. Android
users seem to much more commonly prefer native UIs, perhaps for good reason.

